# External Filter



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Hi,

I have just upgraded from an internal filter to an external canister filter but with my juwel tank the compact filteration system is like stuck to the tank and i was wondering if anyone of you knw how to take the filter out . I know i will have to run the 2 filters till the external one matures.

If you could help me it would be great

- Jonno


----------

